# 5-inch Denver Storm!!



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

We got about a total of 5 inches of some sticky sticky snow. It was hard to stay on top of this one but It was great. I got to plow for 17 hours straight, needless to say I could have and probally gone longer, but sleep was sounding real good, my snowthrower guy was wimping out, and I was up and ready for this storm a good 12 hours before i actually got to go out there. I had a good night and day for sure though....despite the fact that I busted a hydro hose, and popped a rear tire..still had a good time and was a good night, and I made some good money!!


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

That lot looks really clean! nice work!

how'd you blow the hose?


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice...

We got about the same down here...

I took a long nap this afternoon...


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

mulcahy mowing;508777 said:


> That lot looks really clean! nice work!
> 
> how'd you blow the hose?


Thanks!!

I don't know for fact...but It happend while stacking. I think it somehow jammed in between my mount and my a-frame, and just blew. I immediately lost my ability to angle, and go up. so I got out of the truck to check and there was hydro fluid coming out of the left angler hose. What sux real bad is that it was a brand spanking new hose!! good thing I still had my old ones in the back of my truck. Switched one out. It took a whole quart of fluid to fill er back up. Got my angling right back. I learned my lesson though...to always have as much back up parts with you, It's ruff out there.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

bladescape2;508810 said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I don't know for fact...but It happend while stacking. I think it somehow jammed in between my mount and my a-frame, and just blew. I immediately lost my ability to angle, and go up. so I got out of the truck to check and there was hydro fluid coming out of the left angler hose. What sux real bad is that it was a brand ing new hose!! good thing I still had my old ones in the back of my truck. Switched one out. It took a whole quart of fluid to fill er back up. Got my angling right back. I learned my lesson though...to always have as much back up parts with you, It's ruff out there.


Good thing you had extra parts. I should really get some. It's just one of those things that you think will never happen to you until it does, and then your like DARN!!! lol. Get some sleep. payup


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

bladescape this looks like the same lot that tl697 is plowing in colorado, or is it just a similair one?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

TKLAWN;509727 said:


> bladescape this looks like the same lot that tl697 is plowing in colorado, or is it just a similair one?


They do kinda look alike, but two different safeway lots...
He better not be plowing my lot!!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Did you have a front end load or skid steer in that lot? Looks kinda big for just a pick-up.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Nope..just me and my pickup.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

bladescape2;509774 said:


> They do kinda look alike, but two different safeway lots...
> He better not be plowing my lot!!


That's funny...

They do look a little bit alike... I need to get paid more if gonna drive to Denver...

HAHA


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures, keep them coming


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

mulcahy mowing;508777 said:


> how'd you blow the hose?


Cause his plow says Meyer on it. LOL


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

itsgottobegreen;513281 said:


> Cause his plow says Meyers on it. LOL


haha...real funny.

Too bad you couldn't even get your bash right- There's no S in MEYER smart guy.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

bladescape2;513291 said:


> haha...real funny.
> 
> Too bad you couldn't even get your bash right- There's no S in MEYER smart guy.


What S? I spelled out meyer buddy LOL


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

nice quick edit there....too bad I QUOTED your misspelling.


----------

